# 05 GTO P2135 code



## fantumfixer (Jul 15, 2014)

Just registered on here and need a little help. I have an 05 GTO 6.0 LS2. My car has been coding P2135. I know its a throttle position switch between a/b. I installed the pigtail they recommend for the broken wires. That didnt fix it. So whats the next route I take. Any help of course is greatly appreciated. I work at a dealership in Statesville NC and have picked every techs brain and they are all sayin the throttle body or the actual switches may be bad. Which one first? Thanks again in advance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not real up on those as my '04 has the old reliable cable but I think the A/B is the sensor at the pedal and the sensor in the TB are seeing something different. The pedal is .5 to 5 volts with the wiper arm being between those points depending o position. You could hook up a meter and see if it produces as smooth change as you depress. A log with a tuning suite like HP Tuners could reveal what the computer is seeing when the pedal is depressed too. I think the TB has to be replaced whole so if you want to replace parts (after checking connections at the pedal and TB) I'd do the cheaper pedal one before the expensive TB.


----------



## fantumfixer (Jul 15, 2014)

*svede1212*

You make a good point. I did read about a voltage difference problem too. What kind of meter are you talking about?. I have a scanner of course. If you're talking about a voltage meter, I wouldn't really know where to hook up to get that reading. Sorry for my ignorance but I'm a novice. And thanks for your input so far by the way. Also, it only has 31000 miles on her and I think that I shouldn't have an issue like that at this stage. Been real proud so far.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

If you work at a GM dealership, have a tech hook up a TechII to it.
It will tell you which sensor is out of spec.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A voltmeter. There are three wires on the pedal: ground, 5V and the one that has the range of .5 to 5v. I'm not sure of the color but just check between ground and each and you'll figure it out. I like the Tech II idea .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the a and b sides of the switch is opposite voltages, One goes 0v to 5v and the other goes 5v to 0v as the gas peddle is depressed. The computer compares the two signals to be sure were the peddle is. At least that's what I've seen with other drive by wire cars.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya the A/B compares the two to basically see if the TB is where the pedal says it should be. If the signals do not correlate in 1.5 seconds the DTC is triggered. I understand why they went to DBW but I don't like it.


----------

